Ask HN: Summer travel season is here. How can I offset my carbon footprint? - philshem
======
chewz
Stay at home.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/2019/07/09/europes-
fli...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/2019/07/09/europes-flight-shame-
movement-doesnt-stand-chance-us/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.9625c4bb151c)

------
philshem
NY Times Travel Desk is using Cool Effect

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/09/reader-center/travel-
carb...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/09/reader-center/travel-carbon-
offsets.html)

[https://www.cooleffect.org/](https://www.cooleffect.org/)

------
catacombs
Avoid flying.

